# Tikona Connection in Pune



## npoojary (Jun 17, 2014)

I want to pass over my experience with Tikona service..Well, there were times when I did have issues with the customer service not picking up calls. But it has only happened once-in-a-blue-moon. I was so amazed to see so many people with issues with the customer care. But, my experience has been completely different. In the last one year, all my queries were resolved in time, plus the customer care executives were really polite and helpful.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 18, 2014)

that is NEWS


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 19, 2014)

Lol. Another spam by tikona?


----------



## smjawale (Oct 10, 2014)

npoojary said:


> I want to pass over my experience with Tikona service..Well, there were times when I did have issues with the customer service not picking up calls. But it has only happened once-in-a-blue-moon. I was so amazed to see so many people with issues with the customer care. But, my experience has been completely different. In the last one year, all my queries were resolved in time, plus the customer care executives were really polite and helpful.



Which area do u live??


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 12, 2014)

npoojary said:


> I want to pass over my experience with Tikona service..Well, there were times when I did have issues with the customer service not picking up calls. But it has only happened once-in-a-blue-moon. I was so amazed to see so many people with issues with the customer care. But, my experience has been completely different. In the last one year, all my queries were resolved in time, plus the customer care executives were really polite and helpful.


*i.imgur.com/oYjQ18E.gif


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 12, 2014)

Past 3 months best experience from Tikona!


----------



## theterminator (Oct 12, 2014)

I have noticed that the speed becomes sh!t in the evening which is peak times of the day.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I have noticed that the speed becomes sh!t in the evening which is peak times of the day.



How many connections are there in your building?
Does your building have a server?

I have direct telnet AP from tikona and single connection hence it works for me as best!


----------



## theterminator (Oct 12, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> How many connections are there in your building?
> Does your building have a server?
> 
> I have direct telnet AP from tikona and single connection hence it works for me as best!



I don't think there are other connections in my building. They put a device on the roof & connected it with RJ45 jack , the other end of which is connected to an adapter in my room. Been using since jan, 2012, the 8-10 months were excellent, but frequently having issues since then.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I don't think there are other connections in my building. They put a device on the roof & connected it with RJ45 jack , the other end of which is connected to an adapter in my room. Been using since jan, 2012, the 8-10 months were excellent, but frequently having issues since then.



Actually when you keep at download it resets after some time!
That is it requires User & pwd!
So do 1 thing-
Find a tikona auto login script and always keep your browser open so it will auto login!

If you jave dd-wrt compatible router it will work like a charm


----------



## theterminator (Oct 12, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Actually when you keep at download it resets after some time!
> That is it requires User & pwd!
> So do 1 thing-
> Find a tikona auto login script and always keep your browser open so it will auto login!
> ...



I have a Netgear N150 router...I'm logged in 24*7 , don't turn off the router despite spending 12 hrs in office (i forget turning it off)...customer support tells me to turn off the adapter, take out the RJ45 jack from POE end & put it in back after 10-15 seconds... haven't found any drastic changes by doing that


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I have a Netgear N150 router...I'm logged in 24*7 , don't turn off the router despite spending 12 hrs in office (i forget turning it off)...customer support tells me to turn off the adapter, take out the RJ45 jack from POE end & put it in back after 10-15 seconds... haven't found any drastic changes by doing that



Your terrace device might have misaligned!
Call them and check if they can solve it!


----------



## theterminator (Oct 12, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Your terrace device might have misaligned!
> Call them and check if they can solve it!



That gave me a laugh dude! The "alignment" has been done a dozen times . It gives me a feeling that they choke my speed arbitrarily seeing that I've been a customer since long & without options in this sh!thole! I've complained to the customer care like a gazillion times. But in a way you're right also as when previously I had a serious issue , the tikona guy aligned to the most nearest tower & speed was amazing in those times ( i was getting 600kbps+ on a 512kbps plan  ) ,while aligning he didn't knew that it was their tower , he just said "signal bahut achha aa raha hai " (signal is very good  )


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 13, 2014)

theterminator said:


> That gave me a laugh dude! The "alignment" has been done a dozen times . It gives me a feeling that they choke my speed arbitrarily seeing that I've been a customer since long & without options in this sh!thole! I've complained to the customer care like a gazillion times. But in a way you're right also as when previously I had a serious issue , the tikona guy aligned to the most nearest tower & speed was amazing in those times ( i was getting 600kbps+ on a 512kbps plan  ) ,while aligning he didn't knew that it was their tower , he just said "signal bahut achha aa raha hai " (signal is very good  )



Now do one thing!
This is a bit illegal!

1.Remove your connections and hide your adapter.

2.register a tikona demo in someone else  name in your house.

3.install key logger software.

4.after demo is over you will get his user/pass.

5. Login and check speeds!

6.now post on twitter with age proof !
Whether there's a hardware problem or glitch u will get call in 2 hrs.

Regards


----------

